# mehrseitiges Formular in Access oder Open Office Base?



## Dornroeschen1980 (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich brauche Hilfe. Mein Freund Google, Suchfunktionen in diversen Foren und die Befragung der Hilfe der beiden Programme haben mir nicht helfen können, deswegen versuche ich es mal hier.

Es geht um Folgendes: Ich möchte mir eine Kundendatenbank basteln. Soll nichts großartiges sein, aber ich möchte ein 2 oder dreiseitiges Formular haben, dass ich mithilfe von "Reitern" umblättern kann (sowie bei Excel, wo bei den Tabellen unten diese Reiter sind). 

Frage: Geht das und ich war nur zu blöd zum Finden? Oder geht das nicht? Oder geht das, wenn jemand das mit C, oder C++ oder was weiß ich für einer Programmiersprache programmiert? Oder hat jemand den ultimativen Tipp für ein Programm, das quasi schon fertig ist und ich dort einfach nur meinen Kram eintragen kann?

Hilfe!

Danke

Dornroeschen


----------



## Slizzzer (15. Januar 2009)

Moin!
Was Dir evtl. helfen könnte ist das "Registersteuerelement" aus der Toolbox, wenn du ein Formular im Entwurfsmodus öffnest.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Dornroeschen1980 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Da ich das Registersteuerelem,ent in Base nicht finden konnte, nehme ich an, das gilt für Access? Falls ja, muss ich das heute Abend mal versuchen. Hab grad aktuell nur Base installiert *grrrr*

Aber danke erst mal für den Hinweis! Vielleicht klappt das ja.

Dornroeschen


----------

